

Technical Co-founder/Advisor Opportunity For StickyFrames - adlep

We are looking for a web developer to join our venture. Sticky Frames are magnetically attached frames that contain messages users create and print themselves. So one day your StickyFrame can be used as a political bumper sticker, while the next day you can used it to advertise your business or sell a car. At this stage we are going forward with production of prototypes/low volume test series but we need a functioning web platform to maximize the potential of the product. The web service should help our users to create and manage content of their StickyFrames. We can offer a stake in SF project - but we are also ready to discuss other forms of compensation. If interested please contact me via HN or email at computerfix at gmail dot com
http://stickyframes.posterous.com/pages/about-us -&#62; Our ycombinator video for W2010. Since then we have developed much better looking and cheaper prototypes that are almost ready for production.
======
adlep
We got a very promising lead from here few days ago, but ultimately Rob could
not join due to a schedule constrains. We are both quite web/tech savy,
however we do not have a lot of experience with developing complex web
services so we'll need a tech lead. Both me and Dustin are willing to do some
work on the site, learn, and help with specific function points.

